# isuzu brush guard?



## clearmusik (Jan 22, 2007)

Would a brush guard off an isuzu rodeo fit on my hardbody truck i found one in the junkyard and it looks just like the ones on the hardbody and the isuzus look pretty close to the pathfinders.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

doubt it, measure the bolt pattern.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Ditto. Measure and see. They're not the same vehicle at ALL.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Look for one from an HB Pathfinder... I would think those are the same.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Nissan still carries the grille and brush guard made specifically for hard body trucks. You can order it at any Nissan dealer. $138 for the grille guard, and $59 for the bolt on brush guards


----------

